# Took Oakley to the vet,need advice:(



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I've never heard that theory before. I'm interested in what others have to say about this.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I thought fiber was a good thing?  I do wonder if that's just how he is though....so the potatoes and stuff would just slow everything down in his digestive tract? Binding him up doesn't seem to be a good solution, IMO, unless he's having loose stools. I have a friend that feeds Innova and likes it, but I've never really looked into it.

Have you tried supplementing with probiotics? I give the Nature's Farmacy Digestive Enzymes and really like the product.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

You could some boiled potato to his kibble just to test it perhaps


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Your vet must be smoking something. Fiber is found in LOTS of carbs...High Fiber Foods for a High Fiber Diet , certainly not in meat sources. Sounds like he must have slept thru his solitary nutrition course.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Isn't Oakley on the Fromm 4 star line? If so, the fiber is 3%.... certainly not what I'd consider high.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I thought fiber was a good thing?  I do wonder if that's just how he is though....so the potatoes and stuff would just slow everything down in his digestive tract? Binding him up doesn't seem to be a good solution, IMO, unless he's having loose stools. I have a friend that feeds Innova and likes it, but I've never really looked into it.
> 
> Have you tried supplementing with probiotics? I give the Nature's Farmacy Digestive Enzymes and really like the product.


 i honestly think this is just how his body is..i have him on the Nature's Farmacy as well and i told the vet that. He said higher fiber food causes the body to digest fast and lower fiber would be better for him as he has too much "output". i may just try adding my own potatoes or rice?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

oakleysmommy said:


> i honestly think this is just how his body is..i have him on the Nature's Farmacy as well and i told the vet that. He said higher fiber food causes the body to digest fast and lower fiber would be better for him as he has too much "output". i may just try adding my own potatoes or rice?


But it's the fiber that firms up the stool....at least that's what's worked for us! I know it works for humans that way! Yes it moves it out faster, which is a good thing (intestinal cancer wise) and yes it's bulkier. I thought you were more concerned with soft stool? Or is it frequency or both?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

his poops are firm/normal its the frequency. i thought fiber firmed up the stools too? That is why i asked everyone here first before listening to the vet.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

oakleysmommy said:


> his poops are firm/normal its the frequency. i thought fiber firmed up the stools too? That is why i asked everyone here first before listening to the vet.


That's been my experience.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Give it a try. When dealing with Tucker's colitis issue, my vet told me the same thing. Some dogs will do better on a low fiber food contrary to popular belief that high fiber is always the cure. Surprised me too! 

Tucker did well on high fiber though, every dog is different. I forget the reasoning behind the low fiber thing, sorry.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

oakleysmommy said:


> Took him for his last few shots today and the vet recommends feeding Oakley a low fiber food with more potatoes/oatmeal as the reason he could be pooping so much is too much fiber in food. *He said the more carbs the less fiber??* They recommended Innova? which is 2.4% fiber and it has potatoes, rice and oatmeal i believe. any suggestions? i dont want to switch him they feel too much stool throughout the day.


I really don't understand the vet's thinking on the part I bolded. One example: Eukanuba Labrador Retriever formula has 42% carbs (fairly high in my book) and 5% fiber (which is also on the high side). So, it's a kibble with "more carbs" but still lots of fiber. I'm sure there are many more examples.

Puppies (dogs under 1 yr.) do tend to have more stools in a day. How many stools does your dog typically have in a day?

I've found that when I feed a food with low fiber (like 2%) my dogs tend to have small stools but the same frequency. When I feed food with higher fiber the stools can tend to be larger but not more frequent. 

I think I'd mentally try sorting this all out a bit more before making changes.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

oakleysmommy said:


> Took him for his last few shots today and the vet recommends feeding Oakley a low fiber food with more potatoes/oatmeal as the reason he could be pooping so much is too much fiber in food. He said the more carbs the less fiber?? They recommended Innova? which is 2.4% fiber and it has potatoes, rice and oatmeal i believe. any suggestions? i dont want to switch him they feel too much stool throughout the day.


This doesn't make any sense to me, as potatoes, rice, and oatmeal are all high fiber foods.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That vets sounds alot like the doctor I took my son too when he was little. My son had problems with constipation and the dr told to elimitate alll food that started with "p" as they were not good for his bowel movements. Okay peas, papayas, pineapples, pears. Those are not good for him? 

I would take Oakley for a second opinion if I were you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> This doesn't make any sense to me, as potatoes, rice, and oatmeal are all high fiber foods.


 
My thoughts exactly. I think he must be smokin' some whacky tobaccy! lol


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Could you possibly call and speak to the vet? I'm thinking something got lost in the translation.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i put a call in and just waiting to hear back...this is confusing me as well..im not doing any changes right now


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> Took him for his last few shots today and the vet recommends feeding Oakley a low fiber food with more potatoes/oatmeal as the reason he could be pooping so much is too much fiber in food. He said the more carbs the less fiber?? They recommended Innova? which is 2.4% fiber and it has potatoes, rice and oatmeal i believe. any suggestions? i dont want to switch him they feel too much stool throughout the day.


Could it be that by "carbs" the Vet means sugars? Sugars can cause big and frequent poops. Is he saying the more sugar the less complex carbs and the less fiber? I'm a little confused too. I mean it is all carbs.

I am on a low-carb diet myself right now. All this talk makes me want some chocolate.:no:


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

desi.n.nutro said:


> Could it be that by "carbs" the Vet means sugars? Sugars can cause big and frequent poops. Is he saying the more sugar the less complex carbs and the less fiber? I'm a little confused too. I mean it is all carbs.
> 
> I am on a low-carb diet myself right now. All this talk makes me want some chocolate.:no:


 i didnt know sugars cause large/frequent poops..by sugars you mean fruits in the food? and yes low carb/hi protein diets are killers:doh:


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I thought fiber is supposed to digest slower? I mean that's the way for humans which is why when humans want to go on a diet, they eat more fiber food to slow down the digestion which would keep them full longer and so they won't have a tendency to eat junk.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Carbs break down into sugars while being metabolized.... one reason why diabetics watch carbs so closely.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> i didnt know sugars cause large/frequent poops..by sugars you mean fruits in the food? and yes low carb/hi protein diets are killers:doh:


There is a "Potty Training" method that includes loading the toddler up on candy and sugar drinks at home so you can ensure a lot of "potty opportunities." My guess is this method went by the wayside when a Mother or two accidentally drank a whole bottle of Vodka to deal with the sugar-high of the toddler and passed out in the middle of the effort. Can you imagine what Dad came home to after that long day? :bowl:

Fruits are sugar _and_ fiber so they should really help the process.


----------

